# Bridgestone Kabuki



## ADVHOG (May 15, 2018)

This is a recreation of my childhood ride.

Its a 1982 Kabuki Bmx made by Bridgestone. The frame, fork, crank, pedals, chairing, neck, and bars are all original. I finally found a set of Acs Z rims, which is what I had. I wish I could find some Oakley grips but they are crazy expensive!

Here it is in Its mostly finished state...


----------

